# looking for a lab litter



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

might be a long shot but trying here first since a couple go to breeders i've used have moved on. I'm trying to locate a good litter win in a couple hours of salt lake that has had its genetic testing done (ie CMN, DM, EIC, HNPK, PRCD/PRA-PRCD, DRD1/ OSD1/RD/OSD, SD2 Cleared). color isn't important but weight of sire and dam should be under 70lbs. the smaller the better. 

anyone have some leads?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

APD said:


> might be a long shot but trying here first since a couple go to breeders i've used have moved on. I'm trying to locate a good litter win in a couple hours of salt lake that has had its genetic testing done (ie CMN, DM, EIC, HNPK, PRCD/PRA-PRCD, DRD1/ OSD1/RD/OSD, SD2 Cleared). color isn't important but weight of sire and dam should be under 70lbs. the smaller the better.
> 
> anyone have some leads?


Rosewood Retrievers in Grantsville has a chocolate litter due Sept 25th....

https://www.rosewoodretrievers.com/puppies.htm


----------

